# Decent Carpenter/Joiner



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a number of a carpenter/joiner who is good and reliable and will come to my place to fix a table for me?
Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I know someone who teaches DT if that is any help?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> I know someone who teaches DT if that is any help?


No not really. Anyone else?


----------

